# Matagorda big 5 - crew member needed



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Tournament fishing. Need 1 crew member to complete 4 man team.
Must be experienced offshore and have gear. Will split operating and tournament costs amongst the team. Pm if interested.


----------



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey there buddy I sent you a private messaget yesterday just wondering if you filled the spot. I am totally prepared for success on the deep blue and I will definitely pit you guys in a good position to do good in the tournament I have $ and gear


----------

